

GitHub: "BUG: Government occasionally shuts down" - joealba
https://github.com/WhiteHouse/fortyfour/issues/3

======
junto
My favourite comment so far:

    
    
      ell0ell0 commented 2 hours ago
      I think I found the error...
    
      allowing the <money> variable to modify <speech> is 
      negatively impacting the <congress> function

------
carsongross
Bug?

Orrrrrr feature?

~~~
xvolter
I think this qualifies as one of those features users never use therefore it
can be deprecated and removed.

~~~
onlyangel
I don't know. I think that the current version has created a lot of zombie
proceses that only live from it. But these also happend in all the forks that
mantain other countries.

